# My first spawn - DT + HM



## Iorek (May 5, 2013)

*My first spawn - DT + HM ~ Diary of my first spawn*

It's my first spawn and I would like to write my story so you experienced guys can see what I do wrong and put me in a better way 

*Day 1: *
Filled the breeding tank half with water.

I choose a quite small tank 20 liters tank and filled it 9 cms height.

I have bigger tank but I choose the small one cuz maintanence will be easier at the beginning, bigger one will be ready when needed.

Put one catappa leaf, put glass vase and put male(vase is empty), covered top of the tank with strectch film, waited 1 hour. After an hour put female into vase

After 2 hours saw no agression, male started bubble nest but too little nest, Maybe 10 - 20 bubbles at all.

Realeased the female. Observed half an hour, no agression, some mild nippings and chasings but nothing at all.

After 3 hours turnt the lights off we slept all together.


----------



## Iorek (May 5, 2013)

*Day 2*

*Day 2:*

Water is almost brown. Catappa is doing the job. Bubble nest bigger now. Full of leaf is full with nest.

Weird thing. Female is chasing and bitting my male. Oh boy what a dominant girl.

She chased my boy for few hours. Than things chased, my boy started to chase.

Watched them few hours they chase each oher one by one.


at 13:00 I saw that girl is chasing my boy out of the nest.

at 13:30 boy is getting aggressive and chasing girl out of the nest and continue doing bubbles.

at 16:00 nest is almost 2 leaves. Biggest nest he ever made.

at 16:30 they start to dance breeding is soon.

at 17:00 oh boy what a poetical breeding ritual.

they work together and put eggs into nest.

male is so carefull as his pair does.

at 18:00 my boy hit the girl so hard and chased her away.

she is waiting at the corner time to get my girl out of the box.

Good girl my lovely daughter.
Put her in her isolated tank, dropped some vitamins and frozen artemia just a little.

Her fins are torn a little but she did a good job. She will be okay soon. Dropping some biotopol to her water as aloe heals more.


Male is swimming back and forth under nest.

at 23:00 turnt the lights off time to sleep together.


----------



## Iorek (May 5, 2013)

*Day 3*:

Male is still protecting the nest. Sometimes she goes other corners for a second and then comes back. I had a finals today, didnt observe him till night.

at night I checked her.

Wow eggs are hatched. Little babies are hanging at the nest.

Some of them fall of and father put them carefully one by one and put them back.

One of the fry fall down on his fathers head  He put it down carefully and put it back to nest.

Some of the fry are jumping from bubble to bubble. They are so lovely.

Today ordered 50grams of artemia egg. Need to get ready for first time feeding


----------



## Iorek (May 5, 2013)

*Day 4:*

Most of the fries jumping upside down and changing their bubble on their own. Some of them fall down and father collects them.

Father is so careful, he puts them back to their nest so carefully.

He looks tired as well.

There were a lot of dust and other dirt were inside the tank, father collected all of them and put them corner of the tank. It was so weird momemt to watch him clean under his nest for babies.

I siphoned that dirt as much as I can.

I filled a glass can with warm water and dissolved 10gr of rock salt and put 1 pinch of carbonate(baking soda) and added 2 teaspoon of brine shrimps egg and started to aerate with rigid airline tubing.

Using no light because, weather is so hot here, dont want to make water hotter.

And the nest is 3x bigger now. Almost half of the tank is bubble nest right now.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Congrats!
Poor dad sounds like hes working hard raising all those kids :-D


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Trilobite, post up your picture of that.... "This thread is USELESS without pictures!" lol jk. Doing good Iorek.


----------



## Iorek (May 5, 2013)

*Day 5:* 23.06.2013

at 13 o clock, fries started swim,

I removed father carefuly,

Put net in the tank and waited for him to come out, when he come out, I took him out and put him into his normal tank

Put some almond leaves and vitamins to his tank as well.

Gave him some black mosquito larvae frozen.

I firstly put some decap artemia to my fries. They were not free swimming at all.

At 16 o clock harvested brine shrimp and put it into fry tank to the few different spots.

at 20 o clock, I can still see brine shrimps wiggle in some places, especially in corners 

Put some newly harvested brine shrimp into refrigirator with syring for tomorrow morning.

Going to harvest new brine shrimps tomorrow as well.

Lots of fry - they just wait everywhere


----------



## Iorek (May 5, 2013)

Pics of the fries


----------



## Iorek (May 5, 2013)

Father and the mother  
I used the red female  
I just realized that I wrote dt but it is ct X hm


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

OMG i have bettas for long time but this is first time when i see that. Wow it so many of them. I would be lost what to do with them. Good luck. You going to have a lot of cuties !!!


----------



## Iorek (May 5, 2013)

Pics are taken this week.


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

So many colors.


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

Iorek said:


> Pics of the fries


Wow, that is a lot of babies. :-D Well done to Dad & Mum.
We're doing our 2nd spawn in a few weeks. Can't wait.


----------



## Iorek (May 5, 2013)

*New video added*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8atuvMIN7zs


2 months old betta fry at their new tank


----------



## kenouboom (Jul 22, 2013)

Very nice... and you have so many


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

very cute!!!!


----------

